# Aves Apoxie Sculpt sanding question



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I'm relatively new to using Aves Apoxie Sculpt and getting a smooth finish is turning out to be harder than I expected. Quick question: how long do you typically let the putty set before you start sanding it?


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

I wait 24 hours, but usually that's because I can't get to the hobby any sooner due to work, etc. I would wait at the bare minimum 3 hours--the end of the working time, depending on temp, volume of "clay," etc. 

The harder it gets the smoother it will sand. It will polish up quite nicely.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WET sand it! The stuff clogs up sandpaper like crazy unless it's wet.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Many years ago when David Fisher put out his first video, he mentioned smoothing Epoxy putty with water. It was a major bright light for me. I had been just gunking it on then sanding for hours. It has a long working time so you can smooth it out, leaving a lot less sanding.
Bruce


----------

